# Help Sexing Giant Orange Tincs



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a group of 4 Giant Orange Tincs and I am having a tough time sexing them. Could you help? they are 12 mos old. I am thinking a 1.3 but not sure... Each frog will have it's own post. 

Frog 1


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Frog 2 - .........


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Frog 3 ........


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Frog 4 ..........


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with the 1.3


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm leaning toward 1.3 as well with #2 as the male, based mostly on body shape since the toepads don't seem to be very distinct on any of them.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

The funny thing is the "male" has the smallest toepads out of all of them.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Question...out of frogs 1,3,4, which one are you most sure is a female? Or are they all looking about the same?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm most confident with 3 and 4 as females.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

By body shape and toes I'd say #1 is most likely female.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I would think If you were able to get sharper pic's especially in the toe pad area it would be easier to say. I almost always have my best results putting them into clear or white deli containers where they can be observed without any other distractions, this is a little more stress but tends to give you the ability to closely study the frogs at many angles that are sometimes required.

Scott


----------

